# Plymouth fortifications (pic heavy)



## muppet1992 (Oct 12, 2010)

found these today when we were out for a drive, i'm sorry but i don't know names or and specific history but any comments are more than welcome. 





[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## krela (Oct 12, 2010)

muppet1992 said:


> i'm sorry but i don't know names or and specific history but any comments are more than welcome.



Errrr.... [ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=15677"]REALLY[/ame]?


----------



## Badoosh (Oct 12, 2010)

Not impressed. Looks like someone has ripped the sheets off again. This is mint inside & needs sealing again quick!


----------



## muppet1992 (Oct 12, 2010)

krela said:


> Errrr.... REALLY?



the thing is there was no fencing showing this to be mod land, so we got slightly confused when we saw the signs inside various buildings.


----------



## krela (Oct 12, 2010)

muppet1992 said:


> the thing is there was no fencing showing this to be mod land, so we got slightly confused when we saw the signs inside various buildings.



My point was that you don't know what this is, when you've posted a photo which tells you what it is!


----------



## muppet1992 (Oct 12, 2010)

krela said:


> My point was that you don't know what this is, when you've posted a photo which tells you what it is!



yes that was refering to the underground section that was completely detached from the site where the sign came from, geographically close but not linked by any walkways above or below ground.


----------



## krela (Oct 12, 2010)

*shakes head* never mind.


----------



## Badoosh (Oct 12, 2010)

There's a brand new fence at the main entrance, although it's quite pointless really. The land is still MOD, & has been/still is used for training.


----------



## muppet1992 (Oct 12, 2010)

Badoosh said:


> There's a brand new fence at the main entrance, although it's quite pointless really. The land is still MOD, & has been/still is used for training.



is that the enterence by the path?? ah right, we presumed it was mod, dnt see any evidence of training activities up there though. might go up again and try and have a better look around, we were spotted by some of the rn divers from where they were training.


----------



## krela (Oct 12, 2010)

muppet1992 said:


> is that the enterence by the path?? ah right, we presumed it was mod, dnt see any evidence of training activities up there though. might go up again and try and have a better look around, we were spotted by some of the rn divers from where they were training.



You really are excellent at contradicting yourself aren't you! LOL.

:laugh:


----------



## muppet1992 (Oct 12, 2010)

krela said:


> You really are excellent at contradicting yourself aren't you! LOL.
> 
> :laugh:




how do you mean?


----------



## Lamb Phall (Oct 13, 2010)

Yesterday you say you got escorted from Hemerdon Mine 

Today you manage to gain entry into a tightly secured building 

Cant wait for Thursdays report


----------



## muppet1992 (Oct 14, 2010)

Lamb Phall said:


> Yesterday you say you got escorted from Hemerdon Mine
> 
> Today you manage to gain entry into a tightly secured building
> 
> Cant wait for Thursdays report



what is it with people on this forum?? this location wasn't exactly secure and we were asked to leave the mine by people working there from the mining company, where is the issue??


----------



## Timmy (Oct 14, 2010)

J...

i think what they guys are trying to imply is that alittle research wouldnt go a miss... ie there has been a few reports of both areas over bovisands where you snapped them photos... (badoosh covering them very well)

the top is the Watch house battery (building with all the ply lined windows... which is off limits to the public but you can walk past the gates but signs are clearly shown so youd have to be careful of how you do stuff... dress like a chav in trackies then your asking for trouble take the right gear the mod plod will be more friendly towards you (so ive found and carrying a DSLR around always helps) as its only a training ground and not properly used by them

hemerdon mine you shouldnt have been asked to leave unless the people just didnt want your presents there as its all open to the public (apart from the buildings where they are unsafe and they do have wired fencing around them... but it could have been more of protection for your self to not get hurt being the reason why they escorted you off site... did you ask to view there ID? any one can impersonate someone they arnt 

research is important to show people that the places you go is something you know about and you didnt go with your mates just to take photos and leave ie drakes islands.. took some effort and aload of internet searches to find info about the place... took badoosh 4 years to understand some of it... but took him only a few hours to see that his efforts was partly paid off even tho its a gobsmackingly good site to see!


----------



## muppet1992 (Oct 17, 2010)

Badoosh said:


> Not impressed. Looks like someone has ripped the sheets off again. This is mint inside & needs sealing again quick!



when we had a look in there was no sign of sheets and the main room in the building had been gutted, i was expecting to see more in there if i'm honest but it was gutted.


----------

